# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Inkontinenz

## Martina1701

Hallo, allen ei en schö en 1. Advent, 
Eine Frage in die Runde: gibt es jemanden, der aufgrund der starken Inkontinenz mit einem Katheter versorgt wird? Ein Urinalkondom meine ich nicht, eher ein Katheter durch die Bauchdecke? Die nasse Hose war schon oft Anlass zu Peinlichkeiten und Abbruch von Unternehmungen.
Liebe Grüße 
Martina

----------


## Michi1

Warum Katheter, es gibt doch die Möglichkeit sich einen künstlichen Schließmuskel einsetzen zu lassen. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Michi, das haben wir bereits hinterfragt. Aufgrund der Bestrahlung nehmen die Ärzte davon Abstand. Uns wurde gesagt, dass das bestrahlte Gewebe vernarbt und dort nicht operiert wird. 
Liebe Grüße 
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Ich habe gerade in deinem Profil gelesen, dass du auch bestrahlt würdest. War das nie ein Thema?

----------


## Georg_

Das wäre dieses Gerät: AMS 800: https://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg....kter-ams-800tm

Wie Du aus der Abbildung erkennen kannst, wird dieses Gerät im Bereich außerhalb der Prostata eingesetzt. Wenn nur die Prostataloge bestrahlt wurde, dürfte dies kein Problem für das Einsetzen dieses Geräts sein. Der AMS 800 arbeitet, so weit mir bekannt, am zuverlässigsten von den vorhandenen Systemen. Michi hatte erst eine Schlinge, ein Advance Band, was nicht funktionierte und hat danach diesen AMS 800 bekommen. Die Schlingen funktionieren bei leichter bis mittelgradiger Inkontinenz, der AMS 800 bei stärkerer Inkontinenz.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg, an welchen Mediziner wendet man sich da am Besten? Der Urolige hat die Anfrage ja abgeschmettert

----------


## Michi1

Ich hatte das Glück das das Krankenhaus in dem meine OP gemacht wurde Verbindung mit der Klinik in dem meine AHB gemacht wurde hatte. So kam ein Arzt der Klinik vorbei und ich hatte die Möglichkeit mit ihm zu reden. Der hat mir das dann empfohlen.

----------


## Georg_

Martina,

in M/V kenne ich mich nicht aus. Die Uniklinik in Rostock, Greifswald oder Helios in Schwerin machen das sicher. Natürlich auch die Charite.

Georg

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Martina,



> an welchen Mediziner wendet man sich da am Besten?


es gab vom Hersteller des AMS 800, Boston Scientific, mal im Internet eine Suchfunktion nach Kliniken auch in Deutschland, die das machen (AMS 800 einbauen). Die Funktion gibt es nicht mehr. Wenn Du aber bei Google "AMS 800 Klinik" eingibst, werden Dir Links zu etlichen Kliniken angezeigt, da kommst Du dann sicher weiter.
Ich will versuchen, bei der deutschen Niederlassung von Boston Scientific bezüglich einer Suchfunktion etwas rauszukrigen, das wäre schließlich auch für Andere interessant. Im Moment meldet sich dort aber niemand.

Ralf

----------


## Martina1701

Danke für eure Mühen. Ihr seid die Besten, und oft das Licht in miesen Tagen. Herzliche Grüße 
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Michi, wie lange warst du dann im Krankenhaus?

----------


## Michi1

Martina, ich habe hier etwas zum Durchlesen für dich.
https://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/behan...n-inkontinenz/

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Michi, wie lange bleibt man da im Krankenhaus?

----------


## Michi1

3-4 Tage. Nachher hat man aber ein paar Tage, an denen man ganz schlecht sitzen kann. Auch da kann man mit einem Kissen abhelfen, das in der Mitte ein Loch hat. (wie Schwimmreifen).
Auch dauert es dann noch einmal 4 Wochen bis aktiviert wird.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke für die Info, ich habe mei en Vater schon gefragt, ob wir das nun in Angrff nehmen wollen. Er sagte, ach ich weiß auch nicht.... Vieleicht wird das auch so....
Der Entschluss braucht wohl noch etwas..
Martina

----------


## Georg_

"Vieleicht wird das auch so..." Wenn der Schließmuskel zerstört ist, heilt er nicht mehr. Ich kann aber verstehen, dass man Manchetten hat so ein System einbauen zu lassen. Aber dauerhafte Inkontinenz ist belastend.

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Georg, ich denke  es ist nicht die Angst vor dem Teil. Er hat Angst ins Krankenhaus zu gehen und das verstehe ich nach seinen Erlebnissen in der Uni nur zu gut.
Das sich jetzt noch Kontinenz einstellt, glaube ich nach 2 Jahren auch nicht mehr. 
Herzliche Grüße aus dem Norden 
Martina

----------


## Michi1

Mir fällt gerade ein das ich vor der OP eine Blasenspiegelung hatte und da wurde festgestellt das der Schließmuskel nicht mehr funktionsfähig war. Vielleicht lässt er sich das einmal machen. Das wird ambulant gemacht. Dann hat er Gewissheit.

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Michi, das werden wir besprechen, nächster Termin beim Urologen ist Ende Dezember.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Ich bitte um Verzeihung, Martina,

aber nachdem im Forum eine Sarah ihre Weisheiten ohne Inhalt von sich gibt, mal wieder 3 x Satire in Reinform:

https://www.welt.de/debatte/kolumnen...hrkraefte.html

https://www.welt.de/debatte/kommenta...-Geimpfte.html

https://www.welt.de/debatte/kolumnen...te-scharf.html

Gruß Harald

----------

